# Does anyone know a good equine dentist in the North West?



## curlygirla2001 (14 June 2008)

Hiya
Based right next to Manchester Airport....can you recommend anyone inparticular?
Thannnnnnnnnnnks!


----------



## _jetset_ (14 June 2008)

Robin Harding is a registered EDT... he is based in cheshire but comes to do mine in Lancashire 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Very highly recommended to me, and I have been incredibly impressed with his treatment of my horses in the past two years.


----------



## brighteyes (14 June 2008)

Mark Edmunds is a regular round here, too and is based in Alderley Edge.


----------



## cobden99 (15 June 2008)

Another vote for Mark, he is excellent


----------



## Lozz1uk (15 June 2008)

I use Craig Griffiths but he's got about an 8 month wait list at the moment


----------



## Lottiedude (17 June 2008)

Diane Holliday: NorthWest Equine Dental Services mobile no: 07989926721

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/3170683/an/0/page/0

She's brill, VERY patient with the horses and does excellent work (including dremmel if needed). She's very happy to liase with your vet if needed (unlike many EDT's, who consider that beneath them!). Diane is an ex-mounted Police officer, who has devoted all her time since leaving the force to training as an EDT, and has qualifications and experience coming out of her ears!


----------



## sjumper85 (29 June 2008)

I would strongly recommend Kathryn Thomas who is an equine dental technician based in Cheshire and Derbyshire. She treated my warmblood show jumper moo and was extremely helpful and knowledgeable due to her having a degree in Equine Dental Science. Moo is jumping a lot better now and have realised the importance of regular dental care. I cant recommend her enough, check her website out..  www.kt-equinedentistry.co.uk

hope this helps


----------



## flo451 (26 August 2008)

dianne holliday is highly recommeded, she is fully qualified.  Stay away from anybody with the initials M E!! To be tactful (as a vet who used to work round manchester) he talks a good talk but does a poor job! not to be trusted


----------



## carys220 (26 August 2008)

Ooohh, Ivan Stockdale is fantastic! 

He's from Nantwich so not sure if he goes out as far as you but no harm in asking I would say!
01270 780886

Oh yes he's also Tim Stockdale's twin brother apparently


----------



## MurphysMinder (27 August 2008)

Ivan Stockdale is brilliant, but you have to book him months in advance I think.  He is fascinating to watch and listen to. Have also used Robin Harding and can recommend him.


----------



## ashli (26 April 2011)

i've used mark for several years, always had a fantastic job done, horses have always been very happy with him etc, i would deffinately reccommend him to anybody


----------



## Tiffany (26 April 2011)

I used to always use Mark Edmunds but sort of lost touch when I moved yards. For last two years I've used Mark from Wright & Morten, he'S a fully qualified EDT and a vet.


----------

